# Whos is going to FAN EXPO in Toronto this year?



## thededmatter (May 21, 2011)

Hey there! My 18 yr old son is going to all four days. He's heading out with two buddies and a parent of one of the boys. I have gone the last two years but this year, my husband and I are going to take advantage and pass off the other two kids and 'getaway' ourselves.
I have given him a 'to do' list while he's there. I need the new cd from midnight syndicate and a picture of Cassandra Peterson aka ELVIRA and Robert Englund - FREDDY K!! I'll need to see who else is vending. I like to look for Living Dead Dolls, but the $$ has to be right and the doll I'm looking for is "Jigsaw". thededmatter


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Arg! My wife is working on this weekend, of course.... Maybe next year...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

We should start a halloweenforum meet up at Fan Expo, that would be cool..I bought a deluxe pass and I'm going. 

Last year Fan Expo was my first major nerd event, I thought they were just for the geeks but we are all nerds at heart. There is something there for everyone, whether your a 80's cartoon nostalgic at heart or a fan of the new stuff. 

Anyone from here going this year?


----------

